# My ADA Style 60p Stand - The Huon Pine Story..(Lots of Pics)



## Sapherion (May 12, 2006)

Hello All,

Upon finishing my last cabinet, I decided to continue making more different types using varieties of Australian Timber. This time.. its Tasmanian Huon Pine. The reason I chose this timber is because its such a beautiful timber to work with, the rich creamy golden colour.. the grain and most of all, the oil smell!... I just visualize something so old and well preserved to be turned into a piece of furniture that you can keep and use in your everyday hobbies..




























Info:

Perhaps the most famous and highly prized Tasmanian special timber, Huon pine is the stuff of legends. It is Australia's oldest living tree dating over 2000 years and one of the oldest known living organisms on the planet. It had a traditional use as the most favoured boat building timber due to its natural durability and ease of use. Today, it remains the preferred wooden boat building timber.
Huon pine is used across a wide range of products from souvenirs to well designed small artefacts, modern furniture, high class fitout, boat building & repair and sculpture. Freshly milled or dressed Huon pine wood is initially straw coloured and has a distinct aromatic perfume but ages after contact with air and light to a rich golden colour. It is a very forgiving timber to work across the woodworking disciplines, from turning, veneer/inlay to cabinet making. While care may be needed in finishing due to its inherent oiliness, it produces a high lustre. Birds-eye and figured Huon pine are the most coveted features producing intense lustre in the grain patterns.
Eighty five per cent of Huon pine forests are conserved in National Parks and fifteen per cent are managed by Forestry Tasmania. Forestry Tasmania surveys all salvage / harvest sites and plants Huon pine seedlings to ensure sites are fully regenerated.

I have been able to source from Tasmania a small quantity of boards in sufficient sizing in order to make this cabinet. It took me many months to find these pieces as most were very small/odd sized and very expensive to obtain due to the rarity and protection of species.

Here are pics of cutting/assembly in progress:





































Finished product. Sanded and ready for some coats of Danish Oil:




























Finally all done, after 3 coats of oil:





































Thanks for viewing all!.. Comments are welcome!

**PS. If you would like a custom cabinet made to suit you, please send me a PM for a quote including delivery. All cabinets can be made from natural hardwoods or MDF and painted.**


----------



## benderisawesome (Sep 10, 2008)

Again, another beautiful cabinet. Good Job. I think I like the Sassafras one better though. Nicer looking wood IMO.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Really beuatiful tree indeed, but to be honest, I think this tree is too beautiful to cut into pieces for an aquarium stand Besides that, great job!


----------



## ranran (Dec 19, 2012)

beatiful tree ..


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

That was sad to see.

It's all in the presentation I guess. All of us, every day, benefit from similar transitions from beauty to... marketing beauty... We just don't want to know about it.










No need to add the next image...


----------



## Sapherion (May 12, 2006)

I appreciate your thoughts in nature 

Please don't get me wrong.. these images are just to give an idea of the type of tree.. I didn't specifically cut these trees down in order to make furniture!.. In Tasmania, they are protected by national parks. The only harvested timber is from fallen trees. Hope this doesn't get me in trouble by the greenhouse hippies!


----------



## Aqua_Man (Oct 21, 2012)

Sweet stand. Love the wood.


----------

